# GSG Offers TEX Web Pallet Adhesive



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

TEX Web pallet adhesive, available exclusively from GSG, offers textile screen printers strength, economy and more. The production-friendly web-type adhesive sprays easily and evenly on pallets, and the pressure-sensitive formula holds even heavier fabrics firmly while allowing for repositioning without loss of tack strength. 

TEX Web will not transfer to fabric or allow shifting of the material during screen printing. It bonds to cloth paper, cardboard, acetate, foil, plastic film, cork, foam rubber and leather, making it ideal for embroidery, graphic arts, arts and crafts, and other applications, as well. Made in the United States, it contains no CFCs. It comes in convenient 13-ounce aerosol cans.

GSG offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com


----------

